# Sour smell from bathroom (and not what your thinking)



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It would cost you less then $5.00 for a new wax ring to make sure that's not it.
And get rid of that caulking around the bowl!


----------



## Exjay (Apr 27, 2013)

going to pull the toilet and check/replace the ring which is where im thinking my prob is. Why ditch the caulking, could be causing some of my probs or lead to others? its just a light bead on exterior for cosmetics only. thanks


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Wax rings usually fail for a reason other than age so rather than just replacing it when you lift the toilet do some investigation such as flange height, condition etc.


----------



## Exjay (Apr 27, 2013)

This was aded in an addition about 7 yrs ago. Correct me if Im wrong but the P trap part of the toile is actually part of the toilet bowl in rear correct? If so makes sence is the ring has a gap in it then allowing the gas to leak out before the trap


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Sour = wet clothes. Open up and clean out your washing machine real good. You need a positive seal at the wax ring to prevent sewer gas from escaping. If it were leaking you would know _that_ smell.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Exjay said:


> This was aded in an addition about 7 yrs ago. Correct me if Im wrong but the P trap part of the toile is actually part of the toilet bowl in rear correct? If so makes sence is the ring has a gap in it then allowing the gas to leak out before the trap


Yes, that's why when we pull a toilet up the pipe needs to be plugged in some manner to prevent gas escape. Pull up the caulking, put your nose there where it was and you can determine quickly if the wax ring isn't sealing.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Won't discuss the toilet, because its been covered.

I second the washing machine. Particularly the high efficiency front loaders can develop mold and smell.

Another potential source is the soil below the room. Some clay soils will develop a mold like smell when they get wet.


----------



## Exjay (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks guys. picked up a new seal last night and will swap it out today or tomorrow. definatly not the washer as the bathroom and laundry room are two seperate rooms next to eachother. walked into the bathroom for another smell check this morning after been closed up all night and can definatly its coming from in there.


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

Just an FYI .... don't know what the cause of the problem is but probably the toilet ... but if you mix some Arm and Hammer Washing Soda (sold in the laundry detergent aisle at the grocery store) with some warm water and pour it down your drains monthly, it will get the drains clear, clean and smelling good. I do this before we leave on trips where we are gone for more than a week. Works wonders and you will have a clean smelling house when you return (and fast running drains .......


----------

